
Google Splits Hangouts into Chat and Meet - sharjeelsayed
https://www.blog.google/products/g-suite/meet-the-new-enterprise-focused-hangouts/
======
greenyoda
Discussion at earlier post:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13831996](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13831996)

~~~
dang
Thanks—moved comments there.

